# Turning blank collection



## Dream Burls (Jun 30, 2012)

I was wondering if any of you wood vendors or knife makers out there, or anyone else for that matter, have saved any turning block pieces that have come through your hands as a collection and if you do, would you share images of them with us.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 28, 2012)

Can't believe that no one out there has a turning blank collection with so many beautiful pieces of wood out there. Guess I'll have to start my own and if I can ever figure out how to attach pictures to posts I'll show them.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a few hundred of them. But most of them still are as they came back from stabilizing (i.e. covered in resin) or rough sawn and not yet stabilized. To show them here I would have to sand them and put on lacquer just so you could see what the final piece might look like - and, to be honest, I don't have the time for that. If I ever get around to it, I'll be happy to show a few select pieces, but there are other things higher on my priority list. Sorry, just being honest...

Stefan


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 31, 2012)

No problem. I understand that there are more important things like earning a living. Just thought there might be some really unbelievable turning blanks that would amaze forum members.


----------

